# Tìm hiểu về các loại bảng điều khiển trên bếp điện từ và bếp hồng ngoại



## thanhnam (17/5/18)

*Các loại bảng điều khiển trên bếp điện từ và bếp hồng ngoại phổ biến dưới đây sẽ giúp cho người dùng đưa ra lựa chọn phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng:*

Dù là một chi tiết trên bếp điện từ, bếp hồng ngoại, tuy nhiên bảng điều khiển lại có ảnh hưởng nhiều đến trải nghiệm của người sử dụng. Vậy một chiếc bảng điều khiển như thế nào là tốt và phù hợp với thói quen sử dụng của bạn ? Dưới đây là các loại bảng điều khiển trên bếp điện từ và bếp hồng ngoại phổ biến trên thị trường cho người dùng lựa chọn :

*Điều khiển cảm ứng trên bếp điện từ*
Bảng điều khiển cảm ứng là dạng cao cấp nhất được trang bị trên các mẫu bếp điện từ, bếp hồng ngoại chất lượng cao, xuất phát từ các thương hiệu châu Âu với nguyên lí hoạt động giống với các thiết bị di động. Thay vì dùng lực tay ấn như điều khiển nút bấm điện tử, người dùng có thể điều khiển bếp dễ dàng khi chạm nhẹ tay trên bề mặt kính. Các hiển thị của bảng điều khiển cảm ứng cũng trang nhã, thẩm mỹ cao hơn nhờ có thiết kế in chìm dưới mặt kính và có thể ở dạng ẩn.

_

_
_Bảng điều khiển của bếp từ_​
Một điểm tiện lợi nữa trên bảng điều khiển là bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh bảng đều khiển chỉ cần một nút gạt tay bởi các nút không nổi trên mặt bếp.

*Điều kiển điện tử trên bếp từ*

_

_
_Bảng điều khiển của bếp từ_​Bếp hồng ngoại hay bếp điện từ đơn thường được trang bị bảng điều khiển điện tử với nút bẩm nổi dùng để bật tắt bếp, điều chỉnh công suất, nhiệt độ cho bếp và một số dòng bếp Nhật cũng thường có trang bị thêm tính năng hầm, ninh, kho.. với cài đặt sẵn chế độ thời gian hữu ích cho bà nội trợ. Loại bảng điều khiển này hữu ích bởi có thể bấm khi tay ướt, dễ thao tác tuy nhiên tính thẩm mỹ kém hơn với với điều khiển cảm ứng.

*Điều khiển điện tử kết hợp cơ*

_

_
_Bảng điều khiển của bếp từ_​Bảng điều khiển cơ đơn điệu và bảng điều khiển điện tử nhiều nút bấm kết hợp trên cùng một sản phẩm giúp cho bếp hồng ngoại và bếp điện từ của gia đình bạn vừa gọn gàng, dễ quan sát đồng thời lại tiện nghi nhờ có nhiều thiết lập chức năng nấu nướng và an toàn khác nhau. Bếp điện từ dùng bảng điều khiển này cũng là lựa chọn khá phổ biến và hợp lý mà nhiều gia đình lựa chọn.

*Điều khiển cảm ứng với nút vặn cơ*
Giống với cơ chế giữa điều khiển điện tử kết hợp cơ, ở Bảng điều khiển cảm ứng với nút vặn cơ trên bếp điện tử và bếp hồng ngoại là sự kết hợp được khá nhiều người tiêu dùng ưa thích và lựa chọn bởi với chức năng này bạn có thể lựa chọn và cài đặt tùy thích nhiều chức năng như: tắt/bật, chế độ nấu…  Nếu muốn chỉnh nhiệt độ thì bạn chỉ việc điều chỉnh bằng núm vặn cơ được đặt ở bên thành bếp dưới bảng cảm ứng.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

